# New Kennel



## curdogsforhogs (Oct 16, 2008)

Thought I would let everyone checkout my new kennels that I built for my litters of pups. If they work out I plan to build them to house all my dogs. I still have to put the metal on the top and seal the boxes. I will also add a gutter to the back to catch the waste and run it into a bucket on the far side. Seems to be working well so far. Whts your thoughts. anyone else using this kind of setup? I would rather have concrete slabs but this was easier and cheper for me to build.


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 16, 2008)

We are about to do the exact same thing!!! Those are nice.  You did a great job.  

The only difference is..... Ours will be 5 feet wide, 10 feet long, and instead of building boxes inside on the floor, or outside...... We are building "lofts" in each section. And are closing in the top sections. So basically we are building the same things you have, they will just be two story condo's. 10 pens the size I described will cost us $800-900. Almost the same price as a slab the same size.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Oct 16, 2008)

Each bay on mine are 5'W x 8' L   so 15' Long.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 16, 2008)

looks great


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 16, 2008)

Those are nice. Our total kennel will be 50' long, 10 ' deep........ and 6' high. 

How far off the ground did you do yours???


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Oct 16, 2008)

Mine is set up on a slight slope but at the back it is 24" to the floor and about 14" at the doors. 2' gives me 6' to the roof so I dont have to bend over when I get in them. I plan to put lights in each bay and still have to finish the other box for the first bay. Another litter will be ready to move soon.  Without the metal for the roof i have about $400 in these. Your prices seem much better. Are you using treated lumber?


----------



## ejs1980 (Oct 16, 2008)

Is that welded wire fencing? I just built a 5x5 and had about 200 in it but I used horse panel instead of welded wire. I also have mine two feet off the ground and it really helps when you start to load dogs to take them hunting. The puppies know how to load before the first time they go to the woods.Also is that plywood? I used 5/4 decking and it's holding up good so far. A buddy of mine used plywood it lasted about 4 years but he uses a pressure washer everyday.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Oct 16, 2008)

5/4 decking , 4x4, and 2x6. Used Red Brand welded wire kennel wire from Lowes.  I used 3/4 plywood to build the boxes. I knew plywood would last like i wanted it to. Once I cover the kennel with metal the decking should last for quite some time.


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 17, 2008)

curdogsforhogs said:


> Mine is set up on a slight slope but at the back it is 24" to the floor and about 14" at the doors. 2' gives me 6' to the roof so I dont have to bend over when I get in them. I plan to put lights in each bay and still have to finish the other box for the first bay. Another litter will be ready to move soon.  Without the metal for the roof i have about $400 in these. Your prices seem much better. Are you using treated lumber?



Yes we are using pressure treated lumber.  But my husband does construction for a living........ and he knows all the tricks..... and where to get the good deals.  The only thing NOT figured in that cost, is the wire. Mainly, because we are still deciding on what to use.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 17, 2008)

Is the flooring wood?

I would be concerned about the urine breaking down the wood.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Oct 17, 2008)

Horse panels would be the strongest but cost about 65.00 for 1 panel 16' long. Dogs wont chew through that but I have never had a problem with Kennel wire from Lowes. I use the Red Brand  its 44.00 for a 60" x50' roll. Chain link is higher than that.   I think it would take awhile to break down the wood. Clean daily spray down with a disinfectant weekly if needed.


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey..... just wanted to throw in that hog panels are pretty much the same..... just larger squares the higher you go, they average about $21-25 a 16' panel, depending on where you get them.


----------



## Bodab1974 (Oct 17, 2008)

How much of a space did you leave between the floor boards?


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 17, 2008)

Bodab1974 said:


> How much of a space did you leave between the floor boards?



Good question. 

However, if you build the floor flush....... the wood will draw and reveal spacing that is near perfect after a bit of weathering.


----------



## ejs1980 (Oct 17, 2008)

I left about an eigth of an inch between mine. It's had dogs in it for about 6 months. No problem on breaking down yet. I used the horse panel instead of welded wire because the only kennel I ever built with it came apart. Just one spot where the dog jumped over and over next to the gate. It wasn't red brand so that may be alot better. Let us know how they hold up. The horse panel was only 50 a panel six months ago and it has gone up alot. I stayed away fron the hog panel because they are not as tall and the holes get alot bigger fast as you go up. If you want something for full grown dogs goat panel is less than horse panel but has 4x4 holes instead of 2x4.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Oct 17, 2008)

I butted my boards against the other. Not much space but enough. I would have prefered the horse panels ,maybe on the next set. Theses are working well so far.


----------



## SLC23 (Oct 19, 2008)

hi im new and was wondering what are the kennels for because i see some pictures of kennels in a fenced yard so could someone explain


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 19, 2008)

SLC23 said:


> hi im new and was wondering what are the kennels for because i see some pictures of kennels in a fenced yard so could someone explain



 Because even in a fenced yard.... You cant have 2 or 3 or 4 or 5 or 6 or 7 dogs running rampant. 

There comes a time with a litter of pups when they have to be separated from their mothers. 

There comes a time when you have to individually separate the pups to prevent domintation issues throughout the litter.

There comes a time when  within your program to where you have a couple dogs that dont get along with one another, hence they have to be seperated.

 some people just dont want a pack of dogs ripping the yard apart. 

There comes a time to where you might even have to isolate a dog or two due too an illness of some sort. 

Kennels are used by dog people for a list of reasons. A fenced yard isnt the answer to everything.


----------



## SLC23 (Oct 19, 2008)

im interested in starting to breed dogs so i dont know alot.

why do you use concrete for the floor 

and do you breed dogs


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi, 

I am not TuffDawg, but yours is an interesting question. New breeders are important to any breed they choose, if the new breeder knows what he/she wants and is willing to do the homework 

First, I would ask you to know what breed you want to produce, and are you going to be able to at least try to breed toward the betterment of your chosen dogs?  

Now to your question... I personally use concrete floors and safe kennels. Many on this forum have a lot of good ideas, different ideas than mine, on kennels! But the concrete floor is great for keeping clean. With a concrete floor and a comfy dog house in each kennel, I have a pretty easy time keeping things clean and I can bleach as often as needed.  If I get a sick dog, the kennel floor should be bleached daily if needed... 

I do breed dogs, exclusively German Shorthaired Pointers. Some of my pups have gone to pet homes but most go to homes where they will be allowed to be bird dogs, as they are bred to be.

Julia




SLC23 said:


> im interested in starting to breed dogs so i dont know alot.
> 
> why do you use concrete for the floor
> 
> and do you breed dogs


----------



## SLC23 (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks , i want to breed blue ticks. wouldnt concrete hurt there feet. and is it easy to register dogs. are your kennels inside a fence that you let them roam a little for excercise. do you sell your dogs or what. also do you breed dogs with papers


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi 

I have not had any sore feet. I also don't put bleach down without letting them out to play while I am doing that, and the kennels are rinsed carefully before the dog is back inside. 

It has been very easy to register my litters, harder sometimes to get new owners to send in papers   I work with AKC and UKC, but all my dogs are AKC. Still working on getting them all double registered with UKC. My reasoning for UKC is that I may want to show them some, and the AKC shows are (for me) more intimidating for the novice owner/handler.

I don't have a fenced area but I definitely let them all out to play at least once a day, usually twice a day while I clean up after them and feed. I live way back off the road and have had no trouble with them staying within hollering distance to come back to their kennels 

I would not breed dogs with no papers, period. If your chosen dogs have a registry, you  need to use it. If they are AKC that is great... if not, then register with the registry that supports them. I believe in breeding only the best that I can... 

Julia




SLC23 said:


> thanks , i want to breed blue ticks. wouldnt concrete hurt there feet. and is it easy to register dogs. are your kennels inside a fence that you let them roam a little for excercise. do you sell your dogs or what. also do you breed dogs with papers


----------



## SLC23 (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks do you actualy make money or do you take a loss 

is it a rewarding hobby 

do you have a full time job


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 19, 2008)

I am almost 64 (Feb will be my 64th) so I work part time and care for my dogs. 

I do make money... but without my part time job I would not make ends meet. We do shots, deworming and keep those up to date. We have tails to be docked and dewclaws to be removed and those are done by veterinarians.

It is very rewarding!  I have watched pups go into good homes, and I have retained a few for training as bird dogs. Most of my buyers have been folks who want the pups to be trained as bird dogs... a few have gone to pet homes. Never have I had a problem with my new "families" not caring for their new babies...which is important to me 






SLC23 said:


> thanks do you actualy make money or do you take a loss
> 
> is it a rewarding hobby
> 
> do you have a full time job


----------



## SLC23 (Oct 19, 2008)

okay do you advertise your pups and do you own bothe the male and female


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 19, 2008)

I do advertise... some on forums, now and then in the newspapers. I have a good (as good as I can do as an amateur webmaster) website and have had a good number of contacts come from there... it is on my signature in emails and I have some hunting dog sites where I advertise... 

I own only females as far as breeding is concerned. When I first started I wanted males, but I have found that it is better for me to breed to others' good dogs, pay a good stud fee, and have better babies than I could produce otherwise. 

I am seriously interested in breeding the best I can, and that means breeding TO the best stud dogs I can 

I do have a couple of male dogs, but one is for sale and the other is involved in getting titled now... and he will be sold as a finished hunter or for someone to finish if he does as well as I think he will 

Julia


----------



## SLC23 (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks for all the info


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 19, 2008)

SLC........ Julia gave you lots of information. Useful information at that. 

Concrete does not hurt the dogs feet. And it helps with keeping their nails worn down and healthy. 

I currently have my dogs on shavings.......... In the process of building new kennels...... and they will be similar to the pics posted here in this thread. 

Breeding dogs does NOT produce profit. You would have to have more than three litters a year in order to clear an actual profit. If you are going to get into breeding...... You must do lots of research on your breed of choice......... pedigree research and so on. You should not breed dogs unless they are registered with some registry as no papers holds no value. Sad but true. Thats just the way the market is.

You should also educate yourself with the health issues associated with your breed of choice in order be aware, and to do the proper health testing. You should never breed ill, or out of standard dogs. You can ruin your name in this business alot quicker than you can build it.


----------



## Todd E (Oct 19, 2008)

curdogs,

It looks good. I must say, I built one at our old home...along those same lines. I had four diff runs and they were 16' long. Tin roof....whole nine yds !! Looked just like yours except longer. It served the beagles well and they LOVED it.

Man..your pix bring back memories.


----------



## ejs1980 (Oct 19, 2008)

curdogsforhogs said:


> I butted my boards against the other. Not much space but enough. I would have prefered the horse panels ,maybe on the next set. Theses are working well so far.



I went by tractor supply saturday to get a few shots for my dogs and checked out the price on horse panel. It was 50 in march when I bought mine now it is 75. I'm getting ready to build some new kennels next spring. For the gutters you are talking about we've had good luck with cutting a third out of a 6 inch pvc pipe. gives you kind of a back wall so you don't spray everything right over the top of it.


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok, so we have been doing some research. The 2 x 4 welded horse wire looks like the route to take. It looks like the regular 2 x 4 wire..... but a MUCH thicker gage, and it is not sautered together, but actually continuously wrapped. It almost has the strength of a decent gaged chainlink. But very easy to cut, and stretch.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Oct 20, 2008)

hope to hve my roof on by this weekend. Have a friend that erects   metal buildings as his business, i get left over an dented sheets from him, saves alot of money. I  had planned to uses piesces of gutter but the pipe sounds like an idea too.


----------



## SLC23 (Oct 20, 2008)

whats the best multi purpose hunting dog
and should i think aboutt breading something besides blue ticks


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 20, 2008)

SLC23, You should really request that a mod move all of your post, and our post in response to you....... and start your own thread. You will get alot more response to your questions.  and we would be more willing to answer......... but see........... the original thread has been hijacked......... Out of respect to the original poster...... Some of us dont want to continue responding.


----------



## SLC23 (Oct 20, 2008)

no prob 

can a mod make this it own topic


----------



## ejs1980 (Oct 20, 2008)

SLC23 said:


> whats the best multi purpose hunting dog
> and should i think aboutt breading something besides blue ticks



My personal opinion is if you want to breed hunting dogs you need to hunt them first or at least buy dogs that are already titled. What kind of dogs have you hunted? You really have to know the breed and enough about their performance to be able to make good breedings. If you are going to just pick a breed buy two dogs and breed them you would be better off picking a breed more suitable as a pet and breed them. As far as blue ticks or any other coonhound breed goes unless you competition hunt them and get some descent titles before you breed you really aren't going to get much for the pups.


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 20, 2008)

SLC23, pm gadeerwoman and she can handle it. Unless some other mods are on at the moment.


----------



## jjones3030 (Nov 10, 2008)

good looking keenel but that fence you got around it them dogs can bend and break it i have catahoulas and i used the same fence for mine and i'd find them running the yard when i got home hopefully you have better luck than i did with


----------



## dognducks (Nov 10, 2008)

Are you going to try and seal the decking with any type of selant? I think it would make the wood less porrus and not hold as much stink


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Nov 11, 2008)

*Wire and seal*

I did seal it with thompsons deck seal and so far it is working well. Spary it down twice a day. The wire has not been a problem so far and I plan to keep pups in these kennels only. Next ones I build I will use the welded horse panels. Cost more but should last forever.


----------

